# Work in progress



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I finally broke down and got a site to show off (if that's even the word) my photography. It's kinda rough, but I'm just using a stock smugmug template right now. Let me know what you think. I'm still going through my photo HDD to figure out what I want to put on it.
Stretcher Monkey Photography

and I have a facebook as well (http://www.facebook.com/stretchermonkeyphoto) for the site. Feedback is more than welcome


----------

